# NEW (different) 2-minute Survey for Undergraduate Research Project



## valhos (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you so much to the people who responded to my post yesterday about my other research study.

If you have the time, I'd really appreciate it if you could also fill out this different 2-minute survey. Anyone who has seen a streaming opera is qualified to participate. Thank you again!

*New 2-minute survey:* https://qfreeaccountssjc1.az1.qualt...cUb75SEluvCK4k8kKYKMgDkWifFRlsHhEu8iv-0i-tP4c

And if you have the time, I'd also appreciate it if you could complete my other survey as well. Anyone who has seen an opera (either in-person or on a streaming service) is eligible for this survey.

*Previously posted 2-minute survey:* https://pitt.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_cZlmyOWySlTMO5U


----------

